# Fuse # to pull to disable quattro awd



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have my Quattro up on front jack stands, I need to put the car in gear for some work.

I do not need it to go crashing through my garage 

What fuse number do I pull to disable the all wheel drive quattro system to the rear wheels?


----------



## E85TT (Oct 25, 2012)

are you putting it in gear while the car is running? If not you will be fine as the TT has a haldex which isnt the same as an actual quattro.. If you need the car to run just use the jack to lift up the back of the car :thumbup:


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

yes had to have car running to get the front wheel to spin up to 40-45MPH to listen for wheel bearing noises, the lateral play didn't reveal anything.

I pulled fuse #31 the Haldex fuse, and fuse #9 I think it was for the ABS, also cranked up the Ebrake WAY up and chocked rear wheels, worked great. 

Thanks!


----------

